# vfat crashing system!  Help!

## blk_jack

Hey all, I'm having a very odd problem and I was wondering if anyone else had anything similar happen to them.

I mount my vfat Windows partition as (a la fstab):

/dev/hda1               /mnt/win2k      vfat            noauto,noatime,users

and then I have another script which mounts it as my local user.

Problem is sometimes when I read/write/delete off the partition I get a complete system failure.  Everything crashes and I'm forced to reboot.  I posted about this earlier but I thought it had something to do with high cpu & Wine (It was crashing when I ran Jedi Knight II), thing is, JK2 was on the vfat partition, hence why it would crash.  Anyway this doesn't just happen with JK2 - it also happens sometimes when I delete a file on the partition, or like I said above, read/write.

Any help would be greatly appreciated - I think this is the only flaw in my brand new Gentoo setup  :Confused: 

----------

## Malakin

That's really odd, maybe try a vanilla-kernel.

----------

## blk_jack

Turned out to be a hardware failure in that drive.  Had to remove it completely.  Doh.

----------

